# GRE & TOFEL preparation for higher Medical study in US



## matrixx (Jul 31, 2014)

Recently, my daughter acquired undergraduate-MBBS admission and study will start from Sept. Since her growing days, she have had target to pursue specialization/research/post graduate medical study preferably in US.

While inquiring with Harvard, Oxford & family friends, I came to know about GRE & TOFEL requirement.

Putting on TE board to have expert details on how to look ahead for GRE & TOFEL preparation considering having good time- 5 years of undgergraduate study . I also assume gathering such info would be valuable for other users also. I live in Gujarat. Thanks.


----------



## seamon (Jul 31, 2014)

TOEFL is easy, don't bother much.
GRE is the main challenge. Harvard and the sort will look at GPA of all 5 years of Undergrad studies. They also look for dynamic students who are much more than just the studying type.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2014)

If you join an NGO and go for blood drives etc then that will be an indispensable trump card which you can mention in your LOR. They consider these qualities.

For GRE 5 months time is more than enough if you study 2-3 hours a day. Depends on your learn-ability too. Don't forget analytical writing part.


----------



## matrixx (Aug 1, 2014)

seamon said:


> TOEFL is easy, don't bother much.
> GRE is the main challenge. *Harvard and the sort will look at GPA of all 5 years of Undergrad studies*. They also look for dynamic students who are much more than just the studying type.



Good info. 



Faun said:


> *If you join an NGO and go for blood drives etc then that will be an indispensable trump card which you can mention in your LOR. They consider these qualities.*For GRE 5 months time is more than enough if you study 2-3 hours a day. Depends on your learn-ability too. Don't forget analytical writing part.



This is indeed important point you mentioned. 

Ok, So I consider 1 year is enough time for GRE & TOFEL preparation. 

Few more queries : What's validity of GRE & TOFEL respectively? Which is the best method of preparation- online or classroom? Which are the best source/training institute to contact/subscribe for GRE & TOFEL ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2014)

^^5 years for GRE
2 Years for TOEFL

Check on ets website.

One can prepare by self learning (make it goal oriented and do reality checks every week). But if you cannot get motivated that way then better join classes.


----------



## matrixx (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks Faun. Had an opinion on other forum, putting below as it is. Quite interesting though

_"Neither are required for post graduations and residency in the US. She just needs to study for and take USMLE exams, all 4 parts of it. All the information can be found at usmle.org and ecfmg.org"_


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2014)

^^Not sure about that. Try to get more info on the same and confirm who has been there after taking USMLE exams. And what kind of college are accessible.

TOEFL will be necessary if you are a non native english speaker.


----------



## juelipatel (Dec 1, 2014)

i am also agree with you..


----------



## seamon (Dec 1, 2014)

^Me too.
What are we discussing btw?


----------



## juelipatel (Dec 16, 2014)

hello frds,
i am trying for gmat this year and i found one site for study material the provide good material for preparation if any buddy want just check out MS and MBA in USA


----------

